# Help plan a add on to my loft



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

OK so now that I just passed the 1 year mark as a pigeon owner/flyer, I need more space, I have a post on this site where last year I built a modified red rose 8x6. It is a open loft design, Which after going through a breeding season just sucks plain and simple.
I found out early on that a open loft is big problems but with birds breeding it is a nightmare.
I am joining a club now and want to race some. So I need a new loft with separate compartments. The club guys want me to use my 8x6 for flying Yb's.
And build another for old birds and a breeder compartment.

My wife doesn't want our yard filled with buildings, I already have 2 sheds and my loft.

If I try to take my loft apart and add on to it not sure it will be what I want.

I need a breeder compartment for 3-4 pairs, and be able to separate cocks and Hens in the OB sections. Is this also necessary in the YB compartment.

I see some fantastic loft builders on here. I can build but I cant plan worth beans. Ideas?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yea extent the one you have, make it to a 12 by 6 that will give you 4 more feet or a 16 by 6 so your wont be adding another building like your wife say, but your adding more room to what you already have , it be nice if you could show us pictures of you 8 x6 loft . we have great carpenters in pigeon talk there skills are off the wall. im sure they will tell you what you could do once you post some picture of your loft inside and out ,close up and far, good luck


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Here is a post with my loft I built last year. scroll through to see the pictures of it. Thanks for the Help

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/kalkbls-modified-red-rose-loft-8x6-a-44788.html


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Beauty loft!
I think the only way you'll get that seperation you desire is to extend past the wall. Use the existing entrance as ur section seperator and build another loft off it. Make it loooong!
Keep us updated as to your plans!
Very nice loft though! May I ask how ur plywood walls are doing? I used Ply also, mostly 12mm as I found a cheap source. I put 3-4 coats of thick exterior paint and now a year on some panels are warping, swelling and getting mould on/in them!


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

My plywood had warped a little bit, Due to the fact that I did not paint the inside. And not having it framed out with studs. Not bad enough to cause and problems with doors opening or anything.

I am sure glad I did not use OSB boards. 

I still am trying to figure out if I need 4 sections or just 3.
Even if I went 20 ft long, Which my wife would have a cow about,
That would still only have 5x6 sections, that is only 15 birds.

my race team of Yb's is going to be about 30 birds, Usually that means to start with 40 right?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Plywood or obs should not be used on the exterior walls of any building unless it covered,
for a few more dollars a sheet its worth the extra money, your loft will look 100% better and last years longer.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I in the same boat as you. I've been going back and forth about whether to add on or make a separate loft. I don't think my wife is going to be happy with a bunch of out buildings either. I keep thinking I'll want at least 4 sections in my new loft to divide birds up for different purposes. 

Right now I think I'd like to keep my 6x8 loft for breeders. Then build an 8x20 loft for flying out of. It would have 2 8x8 sections that could be divided into 4 4x8 sections when I need it with a 4ft hallway.. Of coarse that's just what I'd like to have. I'm not sure what I'll actually be able to afford or get past the wife. I'm sure I'll have to settle on something else but half the fun is planning


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> I in the same boat as you. I've been going back and forth about whether to add on or make a separate loft. I don't think my wife is going to be happy with a bunch of out buildings either. I keep thinking I'll want at least 4 sections in my new loft to divide birds up for different purposes.
> 
> Right now I think I'd like to keep my 6x8 loft for breeders. Then build an 8x20 loft for flying out of. It would have 2 8x8 sections that could be divided into 4 4x8 sections when I need it with a 4ft hallway.. Of coarse that's just what I'd like to have. I'm not sure what I'll actually be able to afford or get past the wife. I'm sure I'll have to settle on something else but half the fun is planning


You built a nice looking loft, I wouldn't think your wife would mind if the next one looks as nice as the first on.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

That T111 stuff is 23 bucks a board here. Cdx plywood is 11 or 13

Plus the back of it looks like osb board. Maybe I don't know what I'm looking for. What kind of boards are you using Gary?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Kalkbl, On the old loft I used 5/8 t111 because i did not use any studs. On the new loft I used 3/8 osb that has a pressed hard weather proof coating on the outside. I'm not sure what its called but the outside has a barn wood finish pressed into it, and it is already painted gray. I have the old shed that you see in some of the pic on my post that has, I think its 1/4" t111 that was never painted and its been there 26 years and only started to rot at the bottom and warp the last few years, and its only on 2 sheets. If i would have kept paint on it it would probably still look good. I personally wouldn't build a loft unless i used the right sheathing. Everyone says my lofts look so nice which I appreciate so much, but what do you think they would look like using plywood or boards or osb, I think not so good. So in a nutshell the sheathing used on a loft makes the looks of the loft, but not the workings of it. I know looks don't matter to some, but when its on my property it does to me. and it should to you to, if for no other reason, property value. You may save a few bucks on wood but you could lower you property value by a lot more if its a large loft, and not built well. If I had a budget, I would make sure I had the outside done right, and eliminate something else. If you really think about it, and if your building a small loft, the price difference really isn't that much.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Nobody has any layout ideas?
How would you lay out your compartments? Where would you put doors?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

that addon you are putting a compartment that the idea isnt it? like your adding 4 to 6 feet more and bingo you have a breeding room of a room for young birds .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My first loft was smaller than yours, then I recieved 2 pair of really good breeders that I didn't have room for. I was scared some thing would happen to them so I brought them inside to breed. That was the best thing I ever did, My wife helped me find a 12 ft by 18 ft loft and I have no more problems. And she has no more birds in the house.
Dave


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

How about this ??


----------

